# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPM : W4 offre gratuitement au public W4 Web Modeler

## Olivier Famien

*BPM : W4 offre gratuitement au public W4 Web Modeler*
*pour la modlisation des processus mtier au format BPMN2.0  partir du Cloud*

Pour grer les processus mtier, plusieurs solutions soffrent aux entreprises. Une des solutions qui gagnent de plus en plus de terrain est la gestion des diffrentes tapes des activits avec les outils intgrant la norme de gestion des processus mtier BPMN (Business Process Management Notation) et pour les plus rcents, le standard BPMN2.

Selon Matt Light et Bruce Robertson vice-prsidents de la recherche chez Gartner dans les domaines respectifs du dveloppement dapplications et du BPM,  en 2019, lusage croissant des modles de processus mtier et dautres techniques de visualisation permettant llaboration itrative des spcifications des projets, permettra d'accrotre de 35 % le niveau de prcision des solutions livres .

En se rfrant  ces avis, on peut conclure que pour une entreprise, ladoption de solutions intgrant ces modles permettra de bnficier doutils plus aboutis et donc doptimiser la gestion de ses activits.

W4 est un acteur du milieu qui offre dj des solutions telles que W4 BPMN+ qui intgre la norme BPMN 2.0 et permet de modliser les diffrents processus mtier (processus achats, processus RH, processus financiers, processus gestion clientle, etc.) afin de les excuter avec son moteur W4. 


Afin daller encore plus loin dans les outils offerts pour modliser les processus mtier au format BPMN 2.0, W4 met  la disposition du public W4 Web Modeler, qui est un outil gratuit permettant de modliser les processus mtier au format standard BPMN2.0 et de les hberger sur le cloud priv de W4.

Avec cet outil, il nest donc plus ncessaire de tlcharger et installer un logiciel pour crer et diffuser vos processus. Tout est disponible en ligne gratuitement.

Comme particularit, W4 Web Modeler se distingue par sa simplicit, car peu importe que vous fassiez vos premiers pas dans la modlisation des processus mtier ou que vous matrisez de bout en bout la conception de ces modles, vous pourrez prendre en main assez aisment cet outil offert en mode SaaS (Software as a Service).

En effet, W4 a intgr dans cet environnement de conception Web, des lments graphiques tels que le glisser-dposer, des outils daide  la conception (validation, animation, documentation, simulation...) afin de produire de manire collaborative des processus de qualit, norms et rutilisables. De plus, ces processus peuvent ensuite tre rendus excutables dans le cadre de loffre dautomatisation des processus W4 BPMN+ afin de les excuter en local.

Par ailleurs, il faut souligner que cet outil permet de crer , pour les analystes et intervenants fonctionnels, de nouveaux modles ou damliorer des processus existants, des plus simples aux plus complexes, grce  la richesse de la norme BPMN2.0.

 ce sujet, nous rappelons que  W4 Web Modeler est compatible avec plusieurs applications de modlisation de processus telles que MS Project, MS Visio, XDPL, ou autres et permet en outre de rutiliser les projets issus de ces logiciels afin de les tendre  travers cet environnement de conception Web ou de les exporter au format BPMN2.

Pour rsumer les points cls des fonctionnalits de cet outil, on peut retenir les aspects suivants :

la dimension collaborative de lcosystme W4 STORE notamment pour le partage des processus ;la conversion des diagrammes MS Visio, MS Project, XPDL... en processus BPMN 2.0 (et vice versa) ;le point de dpart pour les initiatives dautomatisation des processus mtier ;un service SaaS de modlisation norme pour processus, identifi par Gartner dans lEBPA Guide 2015 ;la validation, lanimation, la documentation et la simulation (BPSim) des processus.

Concernant le dernier point  savoir la simulation, il est bon de prciser que W4 Web Modeler permet deffectuer des tests en ligne en se projetant dans le monde rel. Plusieurs scnarios ralistes peuvent donc tre labors sur la base des processus conus tout en prenant en compte la norme BPSim qui dfinit les standards pour la simulation de ces processus. 

 ::fleche::  *Dcouvrez et testez le nouveau W4 Web Modeler*

 ::fleche::  *Pour plus dinformations sur W4, lditeur de solutions BPM*

Voir aussi

 ::fleche::  Forum BPM

----------


## Rhona Maxwel

Bonjour

W4 BPMN Modeler peut il s'intgrer dans une chane BPM avec par exemple un moteur BPM ?

Rhona Maxwel

----------

